# Egg Question



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey All!

Today while moving around the plants in my tank, I moved a broad leaved Java fern type plant. I noticed TON of teeny eggs in a clump on it, but unfortunatly, so did my other fish, now I have maybe six eggs that I could save. My real question is who could they belong to? I was thinking maybe the neons or the glolites. Many who know me know that I do livebearers. Eggs aren't really my thing but I would LOVE to try it out. Like L.O.V.E.

So, help is awesome.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

im thinking its your neons


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks. Right now I have the six little eggs in a birthing trap with a pond snail, should I remove him?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would take out the snail, at least until the fry are free-swimming. I don't know that it can eat eggs, but I'd expect it to try. Once you are feeding babies, having a clean-up eater can be a good thing.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well so much for that, my loach sucked 'em out through the slits. better luck next time. I bought more plants today including more Anacharis and some mongo grass. I also got two more neons with a panda tetra who was all alone, so I brought him home to school with the neons.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

those were snail eggs, if they were in a little bunch. my java fern gets them on it from time to time also.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

pond snail eggs are in clear goo, usually under leaves or at forks in the plant. I usually don't see eggs, just the goo. If thats what they are, let the loach have them. But neon eggs will also stick to plants. Be awesome to raise some.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

They were not covered in goo, and there is no way my snail could have gotten out of his floater. It's just a pond snail I picked up, he's in floater untill I can get him a buddy, I actually like snail babies. ^^ They help in the fry tanks.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Neon tetra eggs are sensitive to light, actually need to be kept in the dark until they hatch. Eggs laid in an aquarium will never develop and hatch, regardless of whether you move them or not.
If you want an easy egglayer try white cloud mountain minnows in your 20. A thin layer of sand, an aquaclear 30 or 50 hob filter on one end, and plenty of live plants like java moss or Najas would make a great breeding setup for them. No heater, they're cool-water fish, and they don't eat their own eggs or fry. Maybe a magnifying glass to see the fry, they are tiny buggers when they hatch.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Practical Fish Keeping ran an article on how to breed and raise neon tetras a few months ago. Good article. If I find it, I'll share!


----------

